

Tool like screen/tmux for Windows/DOS console? - vram22

Is there anything like screen or tmux (that exist on Linux), but for Windows, for the DOS console? I work on Windows at times and would like to have such a tool to avoid having to open multiple DOS consoles so I don&#x27;t have to Alt-Tab between them. Don&#x27;t want to install Cygwin.
Thanks.
======
cesher
No elegant solutions, but give this a try:
[https://github.com/bliker/cmder](https://github.com/bliker/cmder)

~~~
vram22
I think I have tried it or one of the derived / related tools earlier, and may
have had some issues with it (maybe minor), but will try it again - thank you.

~~~
vram22
P.S. I don't remember if it tried its tmux-like feature (multiple virtual
consoles without opening separate Windows GUI windows - if it has that
feature), but will check for that.

